# سؤال في الماء الممغنط



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة الكرام اعضاء هزا القسم الجميل ارجو افادتي في النقاط التالية ولكم جزيل الشكر 

- هل توجد طريقة سهلة لمغنطة الماء في المنزل لاستعمالات الشرب وخلافه 

- ما هي افضل طريقة لمغنطة الماء هل هي لف سلك نحاسي ممغنط له مجال مغناطيسي حول خرطوم مياه بلاستيكي ؟ 

- سمعنا بفوائد مغنطة الماء على النواحي الصحية طيب هل هناك تأثيرات مفيدة لمغنطة الماء لجهة تنقية الماء من الشوائب التي فيه فالمياه الشرب عندنا كمية الكلور فيها كبيرة جدا وايضا الحصى والاتربة 

والشوائب فهل لمغنطة الماء اثر ايجابي على تنقية وتصفية وتخليص الماء من ما زكرنا ؟ 


الف شكر لكم سلفا


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

هذا الكلام غير صحيح والدليل حمل الرابط أدناه 


staff.uob.edu.bh/files/620920394_files/MagWater.pdf


----------



## وفاء حسون (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اهمية الماء الممغنط*

السلام عليكم استاذ بماذا تفسر استجابة النبات والبذور للماء الممغنط وهناك بحوث عالمية بهذا المجال


----------



## magdy2006 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ياخى المياة الممغنطة موجودة بالفعل فى تطبيقات كثيرة منها المنزلى والزراعة والصناعة ونجحت بنسب مختلفة بسبب عوامل متنوعة لكل تطبيق ولكن لا تنقى من العكارة ولكن تحدث بعض التغيرات الفيزيقية والكميائية


----------



## هانى بلاسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

أعتقد أننا سنسمع فى الايام القادمة عن أكتشافات علميه رائعه للماء الممغنط


----------



## هنو2006 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم هذا الامر لفت نظري بخصوص وجود ماء ممغنط يمكن الحصول عليه عبر استخدام بعض الفلاتر التي تحتوي في احدى طبقاتها على فتات مغناطيسي
واثناء بحثي في هذا الامر نعم لقيت هناك خلافات في هذا الامر

هناك من يقول ان الماء الممغنط يؤدي الى الحصول على ماء بتركيب سداسي الاوجة hexagonal water لما هذا الماء من فوائد صحية كونة هي الصيغة النهائية التي تمتصها الخلايا ويعمل على DNA 
وتأتي هذه الامور مما يجدوه بعض الناس من ملاحظة ان الماء له ذاكرة وهذا ما نلاحظة فيما يعرف بالماء المقروء به قران والمستخدم في علاج الجان .

وكما قال زميلنا اخر هناك من قال ان هذا الامر في دجل وكذب والامر غير مثبت علميا


----------

